# Electrical "tingle" While Cleaning Roof



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

While cleaning my roof this morning I started cleaning out the metal gutter with my finger. This after already doing one side, water all over, standing on a metal step ladder, and I felt a tingle in my fingers. It was an electrical current tingle. Thinking this is not good in all this water, I went inside the garage and unplugged the extension cord from the wall. No more tingle. Should I be concerned? Thinking everything grounds to the frame this may not be an issue, but wanted some opinions on it.
Also, tried this cleaner and conditioner in one product,http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-roofs/38-8912.htm?utm_source=google&utm_medium=partsshopping&utm_campaign=partsfeed
This was recommended to me by a friend who has been in RV sales for 20 years. Seemed to work great. It's both a cleaner and conditioner in one.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Checked the gutter now that everything is dry and no more tingle. Looks like the water was the factor.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

SDCampers said:


> Checked the gutter now that everything is dry and no more tingle. Looks like the water was the factor.


I would check your ground connections. You should not get a tingle with or without water.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Is there any other ground connection other than on the frame just behind the tongue where the battery connections are?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> Is there any other ground connection other than on the frame just behind the tongue where the battery connections are?


For the AC ground, look at the frame near where the converter is located. There should be a ground lug there.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Is there any other ground connection other than on the frame just behind the tongue where the battery connections are?


For the AC ground, look at the frame near where the converter is located. There should be a ground lug there.
[/quote]
So I would need to open the belly cover to get to that? It's not up front?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

While at a campground a few weeks ago, I had a similar issue. I got the same "tingle" when I touched the trailer frame. I got out my volt meter and measured anywhere between 5 & 8 volts ac being conducted through the frame. I thought that I had a ground problem as well until someone from this forum asked is there were any overhead power lines nearby. Sure enough, about 500' away were high voltage power lines (not the campground type, but the utility company distribution type). 
I also checked voltage on my buddy's rv next to me and he had same voltage in frame. This voltage would go away when we unplugged the shore power cords.
When I got home the following day, I plugged in my shore power cord and checked frame again with volt meter. Guess what? Zero volts. It is amazing that those overhead power lines can throw electric charges into the air like that. 
You may have a bad ground issue as mentioned above, but don't rule out overhead power lines as the culprit.
Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> Is there any other ground connection other than on the frame just behind the tongue where the battery connections are?


For the AC ground, look at the frame near where the converter is located. There should be a ground lug there.
[/quote]
So I would need to open the belly cover to get to that? It's not up front?
[/quote]
No it should be out side of the frame on the driver side of the trailer.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Is there any other ground connection other than on the frame just behind the tongue where the battery connections are?


For the AC ground, look at the frame near where the converter is located. There should be a ground lug there.
[/quote]
So I would need to open the belly cover to get to that? It's not up front?
[/quote]
No it should be out side of the frame on the driver side of the trailer.
[/quote]
Well dang, I thought this might be easy. Just checked the frame, there is no lug on the outside of the frame on either side.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

On my fiver, the ground cable passes down through the floor by the converter. Based on this location, I have determined that the ground cable must attach somewhere on the inside frame rail in the underbelly enclosure. I would need to cut out a section of the black cover for access to inspect it. Yours maybe different though.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, just curious: Are there any overhead power lines in the vicinity of your rv? And using a volt meter, how many volts are you getting on your frame? Touch positive lead to frame where there us no paint and put neg probe into dirt/ground.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

therink said:


> Oh yeah, just curious: Are there any overhead power lines in the vicinity of your rv? And using a volt meter, how many volts are you getting on your frame? Touch positive lead to frame where there us no paint and put neg probe into dirt/ground.


No power lines, and now that it's dry there's no more current so I can't check it. Only had this when the camper, myself, the ground, and the ladder were all wet.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> Is there any other ground connection other than on the frame just behind the tongue where the battery connections are?


For the AC ground, look at the frame near where the converter is located. There should be a ground lug there.
[/quote]
So I would need to open the belly cover to get to that? It's not up front?
[/quote]
No it should be out side of the frame on the driver side of the trailer.
[/quote]
Well dang, I thought this might be easy. Just checked the frame, there is no lug on the outside of the frame on either side.
[/quote]

Well that is surprising, the ground buss behind the converter should have a wire that goes to the frame. It should not be hidden.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Found the ground lug. It is on the inside of the frame between the two wheels right above the shackle that the front and rear leaf springs attach to. Not fun to get to. Luckily I had a section of the plastic covering replaced from behind the rear wheel back. I was able to drop this enough to see it and get a hand in there to make sure it was tight. Followed the ground wire up through the floor, then took the drawer out over the convert and made sure all was tight. Now I just need to get some expanding foan to seal it back up. They had it sealed pretty good on that side since the brake wires come down through there and all the electrical stuff is right there.
Don't know what else could have caused the tingle when it was wet. Guess my only option is to wait and see if anything else comes up. There is no "tingle" when I touch the gutter now that all is dry.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

You don't need for the camper or ground to be wet to see if you have any voltage in the frame. Just use a voltage meter. Touch red probe to the frame and black probe into the ground next to the camper. It does not need to he wet yo get a voltage reading with a meter. This way you will know for sure what you are dealing with. 
I was getting between 5&8 volts using a meter when I was getting that tingling when touching the wet frame and ground. 
You could very well have a nicked wire somewhere touching the frame. If you get a volt reading on frame with meter. Turn off one breaker at a time then disconnect your battery and then shore power cord. This may help you isolate the source or circuit with bad wire.
Just a thought.
Steve


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Trouble shooting update: Checked voltage from frame to ground and got 29 - 42 volts, the highest being on the shackle right below were the ground lug is. It had just rained here about an hour or so ago. I unplugged the extension cord from the adapter and noticed some water dripped out from between the two. Plugged them back together and checked voltage and got zero. rechecked all the places I checked before, and all read zero. Got a receptical tester and checked for proper ground on garage recepticales and the outlets in the camper and all checked good. Plugged the tester into the extension good and it checked good also. Could this simply be a faulty adapter? I'm just using the cheap little black one that came with the camper.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

Steve has the right idea. When building the trailer it is likely someone screwed or nailed through the romex. That is touching the neutral wire for the 120 volt side of the trailer. If it were touching the hot side (black wire) it should trip the breaker.


----------

